
Intel's tiny desktop PC for DIYers coming this month | Microsoft - CNET News - redDragon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57547955-75/intels-tiny-desktop-pc-for-diyers-coming-this-month/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
wtracy
Does anyone else see the memory slot on that motherboard? I don't.

~~~
zmonkeyz
You have to flip it over.

